# Blood in 9 week old pups poo



## Indiechick (May 2, 2013)

Hi we have only had indie since Saturday bu the past 2 days when she has had a poo it has contained blood, not lots but enough to see it. I have had her to the vets this morning for her 1st jabs and she confirmed there was blood there when she put finger up bum. She is also dragging her bum along the grass when she is outside and seems to want to gnaw at it. Vet checked anal glands and they were fine and has gave me 6 days worth of antibiotics and I have to go back next Friday for jabs. I left with a weeks supply of dry food off the breeder and she did not tell me what it was but I've started to mix it with wainwrights dry food as this what I was going to put her on. Could it be the change of diet? She is eating and drinking normally and happy enough in herself.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

we noticed this once at 8 weeks. it hasnt happened since so we havent worried too much.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It can sometimes be a little stress from the move. we see it in some older dogs at the kennels when they first come in. 


it could be a little bit colitis.


----------



## Indiechick (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Last 2 poos have been fine.. No blood.. Fingers xd. Should the breeder not have told me food she was on. They were very vague and just said I wouldn't get it anyway but looks like it has lots of colours in with bone shaped biscuits.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

We had this with Darcie and she was put on antibiotics, it can just be the stress from leaving their mum and being in a new environment. She will be fine soon im sure x


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I was told that the worming medication can sometimes cause this too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Breeders normaly give you away a bag of the food they are on . it sounds like bakers which it junk food for dogs. 

was the pup up to date with vacc and wormings for her age. did she come with the standered 6 weeks free pet insurance from pet plan. 

very odd that the breeder didnt give you the food or the brand name.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola had a bad worm burden... This caused blood.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

This happened to Bertie the next day after getting him home. They gave him some antibiotics and he was fine. It's worrying to see though I panicked. The vets said sometimes its just stress of the move.


----------



## Indiechick (May 2, 2013)

Hi yes she came with 4 weeks pet insurance and had been wormed to date but no jabs had been done. Seems ok now. Just having a hard time with this potty training. Seems to want to pee everywhere and not on her paper.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Indiechick said:


> Hi yes she came with 4 weeks pet insurance and had been wormed to date but no jabs had been done. Seems ok now. Just having a hard time with this potty training. Seems to want to pee everywhere and not on her paper.


It'll come. We are rewarding Ollie with every hit "on target" and most of his wee's are there now. Hi poo's are a bit hit and miss still. The summer should hopefully allow us to get him going in the garden. If only he'd stop trying to eat leaves and twigs!


----------



## Indiechick (May 2, 2013)

Yes the twigs and leaves and Daisy's and grass and acorns and any thing else she comes across.. Just do a poo and stop eating everything.


----------

